# Fenix TK22 XM-L Flashlight Review



## AlexGT (Nov 17, 2012)

This is the review of the Fenix TK22 flashlight I won from the Fenix-store giveaway they made a few days back, hope you enjoy!

The light came in a nice see through presentation box typical of Fenix lights:






Inside the box there we find:

- Nylon belt holster with top flap and Velcro closure
- Warranty information
- User's manual
- Fenix light advertisement
- plastic bag with 2 O-rings, a spare black rubber boot for the switch and a 15 cm wrist lanyard









Fenix TK22 Specifications printed on the box:

Output: 650 Lumens
Runtime 168 Hours
Distance: 235 Meters
Intensity: 13800 cd
Impact resistance: 1 Meter
Waterproof: IPX-8 2 Meters
LED: XM-L U2 bin 

I have owned several Fenix Lights over the years and know these lights are very well built and designed to last, so far the Fenix lights I got have proven to be very reliable and dependable and the new TK22 seems to follow the same tradition of quality.

The light measures 146 mm long by 40 mm wide at the bezel and fits nicely in the hand








The HAIII anodizing is flawless and the stainless steel (?) bezel and side button seem to have been sandblasted lightly to remove any shine, I like it, BTW the side button measures 10 mm and is raised approximately 1 mm.

Disassembling the light is very straight forward,





The metal grip ring can be unscrewed to remove the bezel down clip.




I like that Fenix used anodized square threads in the TK22, this enables the light to be locked out for storage or transport by unscrewing the light about 1/2 turn.




The machining is very good with no rough or sharp parts that can tear into flesh or clothing 





The head and tail have springs to ensure positive contact





The light cannot tail stand because the switch protrudes over the tail cap crenelations by about 5 mm




There are 2 lanyard attachment holes in the TK 22 one is in the tailcap and the other is in the cigar hold metal ring, the holes are about 3 mm in diameter





The scalloped bezel helps it not to roll of a table if the light is put on its side, the side switch is 10mm in diameter by 1 mm high. the sandblasted crenelated steel bezel has 3mm high teeth with smooth edges that wont cut fingers or clothing but are functional for self defense or to notice if the light is turned on and placed head down.





The switch is a momentary forward click switch that has a very positive feel to it and makes a somewhat loud click when engaged travel length to engage the switch to the on position is about 4 mm, the side switch has a positive feel when pressed travel length to click is about 0.5 mm and also makes a sound when pressed, kind of like the old computer keyboards! I found it to be easier to find in the dark if you align the side clip to where the button is located.

Something that I did not like about this light is the inside diameter of the battery tube, 18650's have a snug fit, The Hi-Max cells barely fit and are really really snug, you will have to disassemble the light and push the battery from the other side using a wooden stick to get it out, I think this light is going to have a hard time using some of the fatter 18650's on the market

The light has 4 light output settings and a strobe, it remembers the last mode selected (But not strobe!) the tail cap current using a fully charged 18650 is as follows.

Low: 0.01 amps
Med: 0.14 amps
High: 0.54 amps
Turbo: 1.50 amps

To activate strobe you turn on the light using the tail switch then press and hold the side button for approximately 2 seconds, if side button is pressed while in strobe it will revert back to the previously selected light level.

I really like the tint of this light! its either the warmest of the cool white spectrum or the coldest of the neutral white, if I had to pick a color from the Cree XM-L color chart it would be 2C or 2D since it is a bit warmer than a 1C, it gives very good color rendition.




The reflector has the marketed "Lossless Orange Peel Reflector" which is to my eyes a very light orange peel reflector like the FiveMega throwmaster reflector. BTW the led came very well centered! the lint in the picture is on the outside of the antireflective coated glass inside is perfectly clean and free of debirs!




Another view, the diameter of the actual reflecting surface is aproximately 30 mm and about 25 mm deep (Did not open the light to measure it)





The beam has a very defined hotspot with 2 coronas that blend into one another, the hotspot measures 35 cm (14 inches) from a distance of 3 meters (10 feet) My cell phone camera makes the hotspot appear to look too blue! it is not like that in person. The beam produced does not have any visible artifacts, I like it!





In all I think Fenix made another fine light, but please bore the tube a little more so fat 18650 cells can fit!

Sincerely:
AlexGT


----------



## kj2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks AlexGT for the review and pictures! TK22 indeed seems to be a great light!


----------



## martinaee (Nov 17, 2012)

Heeeeeey sexy flashlight.... op op op op .... op them loss-less style

(sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## martinaee (Nov 17, 2012)

For real though.... about the ss bezel. How permanently is that on there? Do they basically use a super strong lock-tite on the threads? I like the idea of it, but don't really like it if it isn't a permanent part of the head for all intensive purposes.


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I have one of these arriving today. Its the first light I have ordered in many moons.


----------



## Vapor (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice review. Do you have any idea how the build quality compares to the TK20?


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't own a TK20, so I can not answer that


----------



## gsteve (Nov 17, 2012)

no 18650?????


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 17, 2012)

18650's fit but the fat ones like the HiMax have trouble fitting, trustfires fit fine, If I remove the clear wrapping of the Hi-Max cell it will fit too! But I think Fenix should bore just a little more so the future higher capacity cells can fit.


----------



## tbombadil (Nov 19, 2012)

Just overpaid ($119.00) for a TK22 from a local retailer last night and have zero regrets, this is hands down my new favorite torch. Fenix really seems to be on to something with their so called "lossless, orange-peel reflector". Both the central "hotspot" portion of the beam and the secondary "spill" portion of the beam appear to be nearly perfectly round with very uniform output and the intensity of the beam does not seem to be a great deal less than my Fenix TK35. Very high quality build, excellent beam uniformity, very high output and very compact. Just overall a fantastic light, can't recommend highly enough!


----------



## xlight (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review.Very useful for the potential owners of Fenix TK22.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 21, 2012)

Damn...I had to open my big mouth about nothing on my gotta have list! :mecry:

3 new lights in the last month and now this...I have to ask anyone getting or has one. How good is the flood on this light, especially at high 250 lumens?

For those that amps doesn't mean much to....

Low 7 lumens
Med 75 lumens
High 250 lumens
Turbo 650 lumens --and runs 1hr 30min without having to turn off after 1-2-3-5 minutes!! :thumbsup:

Way to go Fenix!!


----------



## spikebike (Dec 7, 2012)

AlexGT said:


> 18650's fit but the fat ones like the HiMax have trouble fitting, trustfires fit fine, If I remove the clear wrapping of the Hi-Max cell it will fit too! But I think Fenix should bore just a little more so the future higher capacity cells can fit.



As a data point my new tk22 fits both the Tenergy (2700 I think) and the Orbtronic 3100 mAh easily. So loosely in fact I'm somewhat surprised they don't rattle. They do actually rattle without the end cap on. Fortunately they don't rattle at all when the cap is on.

If I remove the tail cap with the flashlight horizontal I can only tip the light around 30 degrees from the horizontal before the battery slides out. 

Very nice light. I especially like the dual spring, seems like it should minimize the shock if the light lands on it's face. I upgraded from a TK11 and am quite pleased. The fit, finish, balance and ease of use are all excellent. I'm a big fan of the end button for on/off, the memory for the last mode, and the mode switch on the head. No more finicky head twisting.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Verndog said:


> Turbo 650 lumens --and runs 1hr 30min without having to turn off after 1-2-3-5 minutes!! :thumbsup:


It's physically impossible:
1. It does have thermal stepdown but after 30 minutes. You don't have turn other flashlights off, they just reduce brightness.
2. 1:30h is believable considering this current draw:


AlexGT said:


> Turbo: 1.50 amps


3. But at 1,5A XM-L U2 produces about 590 emitter lumens, that's less than 500 out of the front lumens.


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have been debating hard with myself last few days on acquiring a new handheld and narrowed it down to either this or the Surefire Fury.

This well written review has just tipped the scale for me. Another Fenix it is!


----------



## Novan3 (Jan 2, 2013)

Couldn't decide so got both.

Upon initial inspection of my new TK22 it appears Fenix has certainly stepped up their QC game. Niice!


----------



## artis (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

Does TK22 change mode from Turbo to High after 30min?

Found user guide http://www.fenixtactical.com/manuals/fenix-tk22-user-manual.pdf
but there is nothing about auto changing mode on Fenix website.

My TK21 runs on Turbo while battery is empty.

Thanks,


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 6, 2013)

martinaee said:


> For real though.... about the ss bezel. How permanently is that on there? Do they basically use a super strong lock-tite on the threads? I like the idea of it, but don't really like it if it isn't a permanent part of the head for all intensive purposes.


I have one and the transition from the bezel to the rest of the head is downright seamless to the point that it appears to be permanently attached to a degree that it cannot be removed without damaging the rest of it.


----------



## regulation (Jan 7, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Couldn't decide so got both.
> 
> Upon initial inspection of my new TK22 it appears Fenix has certainly stepped up their QC game. Niice!



This is what a really flashaholic would do:thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jan 7, 2013)

I've had it for two weeks now.
Very glad I pulled the trigger.

I bought a new 3400 mAh protected 18650, so runtime should exceed what Fenix gives on their site.

Colour is slightly greenish in lowest mode, but this is only discernable when hunting a white wall (which I do as little as possible) and walking in the snow. In a natural environment the colour is more neutral/warm. Levels and spacing are very adquate. And it is nice to have a (semi-) EDC light with some decent throw. The combination of the 650 Lumen and slightly bigger reflector make this a quite impressive light which covers my bigger EDC needs for now.


----------



## lightinsky (Jan 7, 2013)

DoubleDutch said:


> I've had it for two weeks now.
> Very glad I pulled the trigger.
> 
> I bought a new 3400 mAh protected 18650, so runtime should exceed what Fenix gives on their site.
> ...



Nice light AlexGT!!!!!!

I think it's awesome.

Was wondering since we are talking about the TK series.

Is a TK15 a good light at 344 lumens or outdated at this point in time?

Thanks!

Lightinsky


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 7, 2013)

lightinsky said:


> Nice light AlexGT!!!!!!
> 
> I think it's awesome.
> 
> ...



I currently have the TK15 S2 on my review bench and will be posting the review soon. I was pleasantly surprised by the TK15, expecting it to be outdated, but instead finding it to be very good in its latest version with S2 LED.

PS: I measured the TK15 S2 at 412lm (ANSI)


----------



## lightinsky (Jan 7, 2013)

subwoofer said:


> I currently have the TK15 S2 on my review bench and will be posting the review soon. I was pleasantly surprised by the TK15, expecting it to be outdated, but instead finding it to be very good in its latest version with S2 LED.
> 
> PS: I measured the TK15 S2 at 412lm (ANSI)



That's great to hear sounds like you are enjoying that light.

Not sure if getting the TK15 with 344 lumens for $59 in change is a good deal or not or just getting the S2 version with more lumens makes more sense?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Andrey17 (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice light, I'm totally getting one. I didn't know the head unscrewed that's pretty cool. The new reflector sounds interesting.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 17, 2013)

I really like this light. I think it's a great choice for someone who doesn't have dozens of good quality flashlights and is looking for a good light to cover everything. My brother and dad both own this light and love it!


----------



## Andrey17 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Im getting mine in the mail today!


----------



## topgun.ua (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi there everybody!
I was also wondering also should I get a newer TK22 or an upgraded TK15 S2 for mostly hiking/fishing??! And what kind of batteries I should buy for it: sanyo 2600(or clones) willl be enouth or smth with the higher capacity like panasonic(clones) 3100/3400?
Thank you!

*AlexGT
*Nice review!!! Thanks!


----------



## slowolf (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the great review! I just purchased one of these online for $74 and free shipping. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jan 16, 2014)

The TK-22 is my "bump in the night" light. I like the wide floody beam.

Always looking for more output and better flood though. Any contenders?


----------



## Ryp (Jan 16, 2014)

lumen aeternum said:


> The TK-22 is my "bump in the night" light. I like the wide floody beam.
> 
> Always looking for more output and better flood though. Any contenders?



Olight M22, plus it comes with a diffuser. The M22 is _my_ "bump in the night" light.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 16, 2014)

M22 is throwier than TK22. Nitecore SRT6?


----------

